
Ask HN: Book Recommendations on Western Civilizations - mindv0rtex
I perceive it as a common belief that western civilizations are more successful, for their own definition of success, due to some intrinsic features that they possess, which others don&#x27;t. I am of the opinion that countries end up where they are mostly by happenstance. Are there any books about these ideas that you might recommend?
======
brickmort
If you want to check out a great "Audio Course" (essentially reads like a long
audiobook) on this topic, I recommend 'Foundations of Western Civilization II'
by Robert Bucholz. No need to read the first part. Its a great outline of the
culture, politics, and turning points that led to where the western world is
today.

------
ekglimmer
Sapiens - Yuval Noah Harari. If you have not given this a read yet it gives a
good overview of how humanity (and civilization as a whole) developed.

